# 90G Osaka Journal



## Tabatha

So you think this is big enough for the tetras?


We pick up 80lbs of Eco-complete on Friday. Planning begins... I've been perusing the AGA Aquascaping contestants, all years, to get ideas. We'll be off to the local nursery to find rocks big enough to make an impact!


----------



## ozi

Tabatha said:


> So you think this is big enough for the tetras?


NO!!! Go for bigger  
tetras aren't happy in nanos like that 

Great choice of going on Eco-complete!!! Even though it's a bit "light" (you'll see that some plants will get loose and float to the top, until they grow roots), plants just thrive in it. Can you give us some more details on that awesome setup?


----------



## KnaveTO

I would recomend at least 100lbs of Eco for that. I have that much in my 65gal


----------



## ozi

KnaveTO said:


> I would recomend at least 100lbs of Eco for that. I have that much in my 65gal


He's right. 
If you don't wanna spend more money on the not-so-cheap Eco-complete, you should at least get 20-30 pounds of gravel (small size: 2-4mm is recommended for planted tanks, don't get the regular size 5-10mm) and mix them.


----------



## Ciddian

Yay! You got the HO lights!  Mine do well... remeber to keep them clean, they can get some gritties on them since there isnt a glass underneath it.

(lemmie know when you need replacements.. save ya some monies. ~_^)


----------



## Tabatha

You hit the nail on the head Ozi! Couldn't believe it was only $17.99 in the U.S. and it's selling for over $30.00 here! Boy, do we feel ripped off!

We'll be using peat and vermiculite under the Eco-complete (less peat). We've done a lot of research and this combination should work very well.


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Ciddian!!!

Even though we saved money on the tank (it was on sale), it's still a large initial cash outlay. Unlike the unit available in the U.K., this one doesn't come with all the extras, just the lights and cabinet.

BTW, it was a floor model -- after we got it home and unwrapped it, we found a sale sign in the drawer for $100.00 less than what we paid. We phoned the store (Big Al's in Whitby) and they claimed it was for another unit they had that was slightly damaged. Hah, what a load of crap! We've been visiting that store pretty much every week since Xmas and never saw another "damaged" Osaka. Needless to say, after we pick up the Eco, we're never shopping there again! Way to keep customers!

18 Jan 08: FYI, just picked up another 20lb bag of Eco and BA's in Scarborough.


----------



## PPulcher

That tank & stand is a stunner, even empty! I can't wait to see it planted up.


----------



## Waninoko

i wish i had that tank! just beautiful


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Ppulcher & Waninoko, we do love it though as a beginner aquascaper, I find it daunting. I think even the mistakes will be fun.

BTW, Waninoko, I think your tank is great and your turtles are adorable!


----------



## Tabatha

Gaw... husband couldn't wait, just had to put some water in the new tank before we even have substrate in it! So cute...


----------



## WaterWorld

That tank looks awesome. So many ways you can aquascape it, possibilities are endless. 

What are you planning to keep in there in terms of fauna/flora? What type of equipment will you be setting up (filters, heaters, CO2, lighting, test kits, etc.)?

If you haven't been or heard of The Menagerie I recommend it. They have excellent varieties of plants with great prices. Best place in the GTA for plants. 

The AGA Aquascaping website should give you a good idea on which way you want to head when setting up your plants. Keep us updated on your progress. 
Maybe you can do a step by step on how to set up a planted aquarium with pictures and all (if you have a digital camera). 
I remember setting up my tanks. I had so much fun. 

Another good place to buy equipment is a place called petsandponds.com
They're an online Canadian company. I've ordered with them various times. They're prices are way better than Big Al's or any LFS. 

Good luck


----------



## Tabatha

*Flora, Fauna and Equipment*

Flora: 
Mainly grasses to start. As time goes on, I'll probably add but want to start with the basics and layer from there.

Driftwood arrives Monday.

Fauna: 
We have 9 tetras (in sig) which we'll be moving to the new tank as well as adding to their groups. Amano shrimp and tiger snails. Again, keeping it simple to start.

Equipment:
- Fluval 405
- AquaClear Powerhead
- Red Sea CO2 Pro System

We do have a digital camera and will indeed document!

Cheers and thanks for asking!


----------



## gucci17

WOAH TABATHA! Go big or go home eh? haha
Happy to hear you got your setup and ready to go.
I'll be keeping tabs on the progress. I can't wait to see what develops. 
I'd recommend a whole school / shoal of celestial pearl danios / galaxy rasboras. That would look awesome!
Good Luck


----------



## Tabatha

LOL! Yeah, my husband saw it and fell in love, what can I say? He had a 75g tank when we first met, he gave it to his buddy when we moved into a condo because he didn't want to be liable should anything happen.

Now that we *finally* have our own house, he's ready to get back into it.

Those Danios are gorgeous, I just Googled them. Where can we find them? Menagerie?

Thanks for the luck, I'll need it!


----------



## gucci17

Those danios may be a little hard to find. I've heard that people have found them at the Thornhill / Scarborough Big Al's locations. I believe it was 3 / $10. There are other sitings of them around other locations but they don't last long. I would ask Katalyst as she actually has some.


----------



## JamesG

It is both funny and shocking to see how closely you mirrored my start in the hobby, sans the turtles. I am sure your 90G will be great, I also use Eco Complete mixed with Muskoka gravel to dilute it a bit and give the substrate its own interest. Before long 90 will seem really small. I am super busy so I dont check the forum as much as I'd like so feel free to PM me with questions. Have fun.


----------



## Tabatha

*Glub, glub, glub...*

Tada! We have water!

~ Substrate ~
100lbs Eco-complete
40lbs fine aquarium gravel

It's a good thing we have steel i-beams supporting the floor!!!

~ Fauna ~
Blyxa Japonica
Blyxa aubertii
Dwarf Hairgrass
Val spiralis "Tortifolia"
Nymphaea lotus "Red" -- "we" dislodged the leaves (dreadful aquatic accident) -- will the bulb send out more shoots? (Fingers crossed.)

Started planting hairgrass with new tongs which make it uber easy! I think it's partly the Eco-complete, I had much more difficulty planting in flourite, the Eco almost seems to grab the plants (with the exception of Blyxa aubertii which insists on floating to the surface, even with the anchor attached!).

We're picking up the driftwood today, I'll be planting my little fingers to the bone  Will attempt to document planting, must not get camera wet!


----------



## KnaveTO

Congrats!!

As for the Celestial Pearl Danios, I have 10 of the little guys and they are colouring up nicely. I grabbed mine at the Big Al's corporate store (all the others are franchise) in Scarborough. They are very easy to keep and add nice colour to the tank.

I know Harold at Menagerie has been trying to get this hands on some, and had got some in the past, however they go very fast when he does have them in. Great selection on the plants, all should do well in there. With the Blyxa you can get stunted growth for some reason. I have some Blyxa auberti and they were really nice and full and tall and died back, now they are the same height as Blyxa japonica and cannot figure out why. Trying to encourage them to grow taller. With them they reproduce by splitting. In the six months I have had mine I started with 3 and now have 6 of the plants.


----------



## dekstr

I just went to BA Scarborough today.

They have a tank full of galaxy danios. 3 for $10.

I was so tempted to get them but had nowhere to stash them.

Everytime I go there they seem to have the galaxy in stock.


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, we're going there tomorrow! I'm thinking a group of 6 - 9 would be great!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dekstr

lol no problem.

Edit:

You should call ahead of time first to see if they're still in stock! Just in case--don't want to go there and return empty handed!

www.bigalscanada.com


----------



## Tabatha

*Planted!!!*

I spent a lot of time planting today, even before I had the driftwood, I was planting hairgrass and was so surprised how easy it was! Don't get me wrong, it was a slow process but I didn't have the difficulties I had with the tall Blyxa with an anchor attached. However, once I took the anchor off and separated the roots, it was much easier. Tweezers alone wouldn't have worked for me, the tongs we got were amazing and I'd recommend them to anyone wanting to plant a tank!!! I was also amazed at how much ground 1 square of hairgrass covered once you took it apart! I'll be using the rest of it for another project.

As mentioned earlier this morning, *we* knocked the leaves off the red lotus, I planted the bulbs regardless. I have three total and only one managed to keep its leaves during planting  *IF* they survive, I'm going to let one grow to the surface and bloom just for fun.

When I first put the manzanita wood into the tank, I thought it looked a little ornamental but once I placed plants around and on it, it looked more natural. You tell me!

We received our heater Friday, it's a Gen-X Titanium heater, 300W, pretty fancy-schmancy, the "TheDogFather" picked it out. He also purchased the Red Sea CO2 Pro System from petandponds.com, it should be arriving sometime next week, can't wait!

I took all the plants out of the Oceanic Biocube and added them to the Osaka, I am surprised how full the tank is! I also received some FABULOUS plants from Ozi on Friday, my favorite is the light red one in the 4th photo.

Tomorrow we're off to Big Al's in Scarborough to get some Galaxy Razboras!

BTW, we're using Seachem's Stability to cycle the tank. I'd be interested to hear of others who've used this or another similar product, and their results.

Cheers!


----------



## Waninoko

i went to PJ's today, and saw ur tank, i just went up and touched it, wishing i had it lol


----------



## Tabatha

LOL! Which PJ's did you go to?


----------



## Waninoko

Yorkdale, its like a 11min drive from my house


----------



## Tabatha

I was such an idiot today, we went to Big Al's Scarborough, I had intended to get the Galaxy Rasboras, little did I know they were also under another name so I wasn't sure if they were the right fish AND they were so little, it was hard to tell just by looking at them. So I didn't get them


----------



## Tabatha

*Full Tank Photo*

Here's a full tank photo, I've already made minor changes, put anubias nana in the "crook" of the driftwood. Sorry about the debris and reflections... Will update image after we get the CO2 going and things start filling in.


----------



## ozi

WOOOOOOOW!!!! 
Your tank is really amazing!!!








I can't believe my eyes. You've progressed so much from your first tank that you showed us a month or so ago. 
I can't wait to see the effects of the CO2 on the plants.


----------



## Ciddian

just amazing..... you really have the eye for this 

Psst.. can i enter your tank in this months POTM contest?


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Ozi! 

There are certain things I'd like to tweak but overall, I'm quite happy with the results. Reading this board and seeing photos of everyone's tanks has really helped!



ozi said:


> WOOOOOOOW!!!!
> Your tank is really amazing!!!
> I can't believe my eyes. You've progressed so much from your first tank that you showed us a month or so ago.
> I can't wait to see the effects of the CO2 on the plants.


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Ciddian! When's the closing date for the contest? Would I be able to switch photos if the tank fills in a little more?



Ciddian said:


> just amazing..... you really have the eye for this
> 
> Psst.. can i enter your tank in this months POTM contest?


----------



## PPulcher

I can't wait to see udates as the tank grows in.


----------



## Brian

Nice tank - BTW, the plants under "Fauna" in your signature should be under Flora.

Fauna is for animals


----------



## Tabatha

*DOH!* I knew that, honest I did!



Brian said:


> Nice tank - BTW, the plants under "Fauna" in your signature should be under Flora.
> 
> Fauna is for animals


----------



## Tabatha

*Co2*

Hurray, Red Sea CO2 kit finally arrived today, YIPEEE! ThePugFather is hooking it up now... when will I see a growth spurt?

Actually, I had to replant some grass that had escaped and noticed it had new white roots on them already, I was amazed!


----------



## dekstr

Plants grow really fast once CO2 is injected.

Believe it or not, plants also need to acclimatize, just like fish! It takes a few weeks for the plants to get established. Once they're settled, it'll be like steroids for bodybuilders, almost unfair and unreal growth! But of course depends on the type of plant. But in general, plants grow 10-20 times faster in a CO2 injected environment than non-co2 injected.

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Ciddian

OOps.. i didnt get back to you! So sorry D:

Please feel free to post your tank again when it matures more.


----------



## Tabatha

*Go Big or Go Home!*

As some of you may know, just a month ago, my husband got me an 8 gallon Oceanic Biocube. From there, we purchased the 90 gallon Osaka and a 5.5 gallon cheap-o, I planted the Osaka and put my Beta in the 5.5.

I put the 8g up for sale then decided to take it to the office where everyone LOVES it (I work in a construction office), the Betta now hangs out with me at work in his 8g condo which he shares with an Amano shrimp and tiger snail. I think a few of the guys at work have now decided to get into aquariums!

Thursday TheDogFather (aka TDF, aka husband) and I went to visit Delta Guppies in Pickering. I purchased 4 Endler's, two males and two pregnant females, one of which is supposed to give birth this week. While we were there, we fell in love with Doug's Albino Blue Topaz guppies and purchased a used 20 gallon tank, hood/light and heater!

Today TDF brought home one of Doug's gorgeous long fin albino plecos and we have another coming next weekend with the guppies.

I put the very pregnant female Endler's in the 5.5 with a sponge filter and big chunk of java moss, did a water change in the 90g and set up the 20 with a submersible Fluval. I have a trio of albions with my name on them and 16 RCS on the way!

I know this is a lot in a very short time but with TheDogFather's prior aquarium knowledge and my gardening expertise, I think we'll be okay.

We have a 700 square foot basement w/ tiled floor, drain and 2 sinks... hmmm.... we could fit a lot of tanks down there!


----------



## Ciddian

Yayyy! i am so happy the trip was a good one  you are two are going to have your own fish room in no time X)


----------



## Tabatha

*One Week Later*

The Dog Father took these photos just a few moments ago. We acquired the wonderful piece of Mopani on the right this past Thursday, I love it because it looks so natural. I'm putting the rocks in the 20 gallon, I felt they stuck out -- too bright -- in this tank. I'd like to add xmas moss to both pieces of wood if I can find some! I haven't see any for sale in any store including Menagerie. If you know who has a lot, please let me know.

Thankfully, the CO2 has been running without a glitch for 2 full days.

Comments and criticism welcome.

(I apologize in advance for the ugly yet necessary equipment in the photos.)


----------



## Ciddian

I am so very pleased with it!


----------



## KnaveTO

A couple of those "ugly" pieces of equipment you can replace with glass units. The CO2 diffuser, canister intake and canister outflow can all be replaces with equipment designed for planted tanks. It is a bit pricey but you can find it on eBay and other such sites


----------



## Katalyst

That is one stunning tank! I can almost see my husband rolling his eyes when I show him this and beg/plead for one.


----------



## Tabatha

*Parameters*

Pre CO2
---------
PH: 7.5
N02: < 0.3
GH: 9
KH: 6
NH3/NH4: 0
CO2: 6

Post CO2
----------
PH: 7.0 - 7.25
N02 > 0.3
GH: 11
KH: 7
NH3/NH4: 0
CO2: 12

We've only had 2 fatalities, one harlequin rasbora and one red phantom tetra, both jumped out of the tank while we've either been sleeping or at work. Everyone else has been doing great, no other fatalities! The RCS have no problems whatsoever and are quite gregarious, much to my surprise! I really thought they'd be more shy and I have a female with a very bright saddle.


----------



## Brian

Take some closeup shots


----------



## Tabatha

I'll have to wait for my brother-in-law to come over with his super-duper wide angle lens! We have an excellent Sony but I'm not as good with it as TDF.


----------



## ozi

You should add more CO2, as the optimal value would be somewhere around 20-30ppm.
I'm happy to inform you (in case you don't already know) that the RCS female with the bright saddle will soon be carrying eggs. 2-3 weeks after you see the eggs, the babies will come out. But it will take another week or so to beginning seeing them, because they're real tiny at first 

I'm sure not many RCS owners have witnessed the passionate moments of RCS procreation , but take a look here to see how our shrimpies "make sweet love down by the fire".


----------



## Katalyst

Ohhhh I'm envious! The tank is so beautiful! And I love Dougs Albino Topaz guppies as well! How neat!


----------



## Tabatha

The CO2 has only been running smoothly for a few days, we have a monitor (came with the kit) inside the tank and it's green which is supposed to be a good level of CO2. I'll check the parameters again on the weekend.

I may be overly optimistic but my anubias nana has a new leaf and my red lotus has about 4 new leaves. The sword, which I had previously cut down to fit in the 8g, is starting to shoot up.

Not quite ready for new photos yet 

I don't know what's going on tonight but every Amano shrimp in the tank has been flying around like crazy. We watched RCS climb to the top of the drift wood and leap off into a current then do it again, it's like an amusement park for shrimp!

T.V.? What T.V.?



ozi said:


> You should add more CO2, as the optimal value would be somewhere around 20-30ppm.
> I'm happy to inform you (in case you don't already know) that the RCS female with the bright saddle will soon be carrying eggs. 2-3 weeks after you see the eggs, the babies will come out. But it will take another week or so to beginning seeing them, because they're real tiny at first
> 
> I'm sure not many RCS owners have witnessed the passionate moments of RCS procreation , but take a look here to see how our shrimpies "make sweet love down by the fire".


----------



## Tabatha

I know, I can't wait! They'll be going into the 20g with a long-finned bristle nose pleco baby 



Katalyst said:


> Ohhhh I'm envious! The tank is so beautiful! And I love Dougs Albino Topaz guppies as well! How neat!


----------



## Tabatha

*One Month Update*

One month later and we have a thriving, active aquarium!

TheDogFather and I love to sit and observe the goings on in this world. We love doing water changes together and making sure everyone is healthy.









Believe it or not, there are about 50 inhabitants in this tank including shrimp and snails (I love Zerbra Nerites!). We've only have 4 fatalities, 3 jumpers and one floater. All the fish fatalities have been Red Phantom Tetras! We also had one orange shrimp attempt an escape last night, it's always so sad 

The plants are really taking off, the CO2 has been running smoothly for the past week and I can finally see the results. I know the hairgrass is spreading under the substrate and we won't really see a difference for another 2 months. Patience young padawan, patience!

We have a Coralife Turbo Twist 3x UV sterilizer arriving next week.

Ack, forgot to mention that the square on the driftwood is HC. I tried to plant it but it went dreadfully wrong. Hairgrass was so much easier!!!


----------



## Ciddian

its looking great!

I really like that bit of wood.. 

I really love harliquin's. I just picked some up myself


----------



## Tabatha

*Inhabitants Photos*

This is "Bertha", she's our first Amano shrimp and now about 1 & 1/2 "!








This is an example of the size difference between male and female Enders.


----------



## Tabatha

*Amano Shrimp*

A close-up of an Amano shrimp doing his job


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Ciddian, we got that fabulous piece of mopani from Doug, we feel it really looks like a tree stump. There's another piece he has that I'm coveting and will probably get if it's still available next time we visit.

The Harlequins are great, they've calmed down a lot since they've been in a larger, longer tank. They had nowhere to go in the 8g. If anyone is considering adding Harlequins, make sure you have a nice long tank for them to school!



Ciddian said:


> its looking great!
> 
> I really like that bit of wood..
> 
> I really love harliquin's. I just picked some up myself


----------



## Tabatha

*Brine Shrimp*

After 2 failed attempts at hatching brine shrimp, we finally had a success! I think the other eggs were spoiled. Everyone went mental for the fresh live food, can't wait to start a microworm culture for the babies!


----------



## dekstr

Hey Tabatha,

Your tank looks like it's progressing real well. 

Just wondering, where did you get the live brine shrimp from? I never seem to notice which places sell them.

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## Tabatha

I had to hatch the little suckers myself. I purchased the eggs from BA's in a foil pouch and it really worked well. Doug sells *large* quantities, he also has cultures if you're interested in feeding fry.

After feeding everyone, I put the remainder in ice cube trays in the freezer for future feedings -- nothing got wasted.


----------



## dekstr

Tabatha said:


> I had to hatch the little suckers myself. I purchased the eggs from BA's in a foil pouch and it really worked well. Doug sells *large* quantities, he also has cultures if you're interested in feeding fry.
> 
> After feeding everyone, I put the remainder in ice cube trays in the freezer for future feedings -- nothing got wasted.


Thanks.

Good idea to not waste the shrimp.

Where can I find Doug?


----------



## Brian

There is someone who sells them in tin cans for really cheap with an 80% hatch rate.

You can try searching it up on PNA.


----------



## Tabatha

deltaguppies.com


----------



## Tabatha

*Don't Try This at Home Kids!*

*Don't Try This at Home Kids!*​
Yesterday, our Hydor external heater and Coralife UV sterilizer arrived from Pets and Ponds, we unpacked it and read the instructions over dinner. Romantic, n'est pas? It was also our 7th anniversary .

Afterwards, TheDogFather (TDF) got to work disassembling the filter hoses to incorporate the new equipment into the system. The idea was to have the output from the Fluval flow through the sterilizer then the heater before cleansed water re-entered the tank. TDF had read that it was difficult to secure the hoses without leaks due to the ribbed hosing and connectors. That was an understatement!

After our first two attempts, TDF drove to Home Depot and grabbed some plumbing clamps to secure the hoses to the new equipment. Once again, we had leaks, it seemed, because of the ribbed hosing. Another problem we encountered was that the sterilizer was too frickin' heavy and the parts that came with it, to secure it to the tank, weren't strong enough to hold it! The sterilizer was so heavy in fact, that at one point it yanked the output out of the tank spraying water everywhere, soaking the carpeted floor. Super Duper!

Back to Home Depot, this time for different hosing, WITHOUT ribbing. TDF returned with clear hosing used for ice makers, etc... It seemed like a great idea!

One major problem with this new tubing, it was soon discovered, was that it kinked *very* easily. It was great that it was clear, it looked really good although I'm sure it would have turned brownish over time with mulm.

No leaks, YAHOO! *BUT*, because the sterilizer was so frickin' heavy, it created kinks in the line which affected the flow, both in and out, almost to the point where it was rendered useless. One option we attempted was to switch the gear. We reconfigured everything so that the output went through the heater first, then the sterilizer. It was a valiant try but to no avail, flow was still pathetic.

So guess what we did? We removed the sterilizer from the configuration completely, ditched the clear hosing and went back to the original Fluval ribbed hose, connected the heater to the output. Everything worked beautifully. By this time it was 10:00 p.m. 

TDF has decided to use the sterilizer as a stand alone unit, using DiabloCanine's plans, Plumbing a Portable UV Sterilizer. At least we'll be able to use it on all of our tanks.


----------



## JamesG

If you are fine with using it as a portable sterilizer by all means use it that way. But could you not mount it to a piece of wood and then attach that wood to the vertical supports at the back of the stand? I did that to solve my kinked hose problem, now I get great flow and the sterilizer is always ready to go if I need it. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Tabatha

JamesG said:


> If you are fine with using it as a portable sterilizer by all means use it that way. But could you not mount it to a piece of wood and then attach that wood to the vertical supports at the back of the stand? I did that to solve my kinked hose problem, now I get great flow and the sterilizer is always ready to go if I need it.
> 
> Just a thought.


The vertical supports hold the light above the tank, they are metal. At this point, it's impossible to move the tank and I'd rather not drill into either the tank or the light supports.

We like the ability to move the sterilizer from tank to tank instead of using this as a hospital tank. I have another tank on the way and our 5.5 is going to be used as the sick tank. DiabloCanine's plans worked but it's ugly.

Thanks for the tip though, always appreciated!


----------



## Ciddian

Congrats on the anniversary tabatha! 

Does a UV sterilizer work better anyways with slower water movement? Sorry that unit got funked up


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> Congrats on the anniversary tabatha!


Thank you 



Ciddian said:


> Does a UV sterilizer work better anyways with slower water movement? Sorry that unit got funked up


To tell you the truth, I don't really know, that's a very good question!


----------



## Tabatha

Updated photos...


----------



## Ciddian

EEeee I was so excited to get home to see this.... 

Its looking fantasic... I just love the lotus and i know i say that a lot lol. 

I bet you guys spend a lot of time sitting and staring at it


----------



## Tabatha

I love the lotus too, we've got 3 red and 1 green, I'm gong to let one of them reach the surface and flower 

And you're right, we do spend a lot of time just sitting in front of the tank observing the activity!

I'll be setting up a 50 gallon when it comes in from Doug (I can't wait!) and want to try using some Seachem Onyx Sand or Caribsea Tahitian Moon sand so the Corys have somewhere to dig. 

If anyone has any experience with these sands, I'd love to hear about it!

This tank will have a considerably slower set-up, will have to wait for tax return to purchase lights


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, this tank is come alot very nicely. Keep it up please. You're giving me inspirations to do my own tank again.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, this tank is come alot very nicely. Keep it up please. You're giving me inspirations to do my own tank again.


You don't have any planted tanks (at the moment)??


----------



## Zebrapl3co

LOL, oh no. I do have 5 tanks with plants in them. Lots of plants too. But I mostly study the plant's growth and nutrient intake and I mostly let them grow wild. I usually don't prum them until they get in my way or by come too invasive.
What I mean is, I should setup a "real planted tank".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha

... getting back to ferts... does it have to be done in the morning? I find I just can't remember to do it before going to work b/c I have way too much crap on my mind/crap I have to do before leaving the house. I already get up at 4:00 to leave at 6:15. I don't even wear much make-up!

We typically get home after 5, is this too late in the day?

Edit: On water changes days, do you fertilize? Macros? Since there are micros in the water?

BTW, where are the photos of your tanks???


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I don't do Tom's EI method anymore.
I've since branch out on my own fert dosage as I went low tech.

But if I remember correctly. You do dose macro after you do your water change.

You probably don't want to hear me babble but I'll do it anyway LOL.

As for the timing of the dosage. I believe that it's best that you dose in the morning as that's just when the light and CO2 comes on. So you'll have a full day of nutrients, lights and CO2 for the plants to make use off. But if I have it my way, as in I have a timer dosage machine (yeah there is one from eheim, another expensive gadget. I shouldn't say this because I think you're the type who would be look up on it after you read this .) Anyway, if I have it my way, I'll dose 1 hours after the lights and CO2 turns on. This is because I believe, it takes a bit of time for the plants to wake up and unfold their leaves. Also, it takes a while for the Co2 to make itself plentiful.

Dosing at night will mean that the excess nutrients will be around all night. Some believe that this benifits algae growth as algae does not need that much light to gown on and the excess nutrients are there for the taking.
I however, suspect that there may be some plants that will still grow after dark. These plant will absorb O2 from the water column along with the excess nutrients. This ofcourse is a bad thing as your fish would be fighting with the plant for O2. I suspect this is why so many people complaint that their fish is trying to breath air in the morning. It's because there isn't enough O2 in the water column.

But I fully understand your position though. I some time dose at night too because I just couldn't find the time to do it in the morning. However, I am a bit luckier than you because my tanks are in the basement. So I can completely rotate the day/night time to my liking.

As for pictures of my tank .... heh, I am just too embarrase to post them. It's a mess because I don't prune them. So they are completely out of control.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17

Tabatha,

Do you dose dry ferts EI style? I'm kind of in the same boat as you but I don't wake up quite as early as you do. I get up at 5:30  

Normally, I get home from work around 6pm and do any maintance required. Once I'm done, I prepare my mix of ferts in a yogurt cup for the next day. That way in the morning, I quickly take some tank water and mix up batch of ferts and dump it into the tank. Takes me about 1 minute and off I goto another wonderful day of work. lol

The hard part is remembering but once you get in a habit of doing it, it'll be part of your morning routine. Give it a try!

Like Zebrapl3co, I'm working on a little corner in the basement to setup all my tanks. Once that's done, I'll set my day/night around my schedule. I'll most likely start the day when I get home from work around 6pm. I'll try to take some pics of my progress when it gets going. 

btw, have you already placed your order for your tanks from Doug? I'm still looking around for a few 48x18 tanks. Could you PM me if it's still possible to place an order?

Thanks!


----------



## redclove

looks great T

man you got that setup fast.

really really nice.


----------



## redclove

what are these tweezers/tong thingys like that you speak of that made it easier to plant? can you point to an image of something similar to what you used or take a pic?

cheers


----------



## Tabatha

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't do Tom's EI method anymore.
> I've since branch out on my own fert dosage as I went low tech.
> 
> But if I remember correctly. You do dose macro after you do your water change.


Yes, that's what I thought/did.



Zebrapl3co said:


> You probably don't want to hear me babble but I'll do it anyway LOL.
> 
> As for the timing of the dosage. I believe that it's best that you dose in the morning as that's just when the light and CO2 comes on. So you'll have a full day of nutrients, lights and CO2 for the plants to make use off. But if I have it my way, as in I have a timer dosage machine (yeah there is one from eheim, another expensive gadget. I shouldn't say this because I think you're the type who would be look up on it after you read this .) Anyway, if I have it my way, I'll dose 1 hours after the lights and CO2 turns on. This is because I believe, it takes a bit of time for the plants to wake up and unfold their leaves. Also, it takes a while for the Co2 to make itself plentiful.


I did see that Eheim automatic doser and did consider it! And since I'm getting a tax return... Yeah, I'll be getting one! 



Zebrapl3co said:


> As for pictures of my tank .... heh, I am just too embarrase to post them. It's a mess because I don't prune them. So they are completely out of control.


Are you selling any cuttings??? Not for this tank of course but the future 50g...


----------



## Tabatha

gucci17 said:


> Do you dose dry ferts EI style? I'm kind of in the same boat as you but I don't wake up quite as early as you do. I get up at 5:30


Nope, I don't dose dry, I mix with water so I have a glass bottle and a syringe at the ready. The cork I have for the bottle is rubber with a hole in it, I stick the syringe in the hole and draw but the frickin' thing leaks. 



gucci17 said:


> Takes me about 1 minute and off I goto another wonderful day of work. lol


I think I just have to get into the groove.


----------



## Tabatha

redclove said:


> what are these tweezers/tong thingys like that you speak of that made it easier to plant? can you point to an image of something similar to what you used or take a pic?


http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...ener_27_long?&query=tongs&queryType=0&offset=

They work great with hairgrass and stem plants but forget about micro plants like HC. That's the most difficult plant to plant I've tried so far!


----------



## Tabatha

*German Blue Rams*

The female Endler/Guppie mixes have been moved to the 20g so no more breeding! The males remain in the Osaka. The BA Guppies have found a home.

The Albion Blue Topaz guppies have not had any contact with either outside guppies or Endlers! They are in their own tank where they've been from the start.

Here's a photo of our new German Blue Rams!









Long-finned Albino Bristle Nose Pleco.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Wish I could afford a nice tank like that! (or had space for it!)



Warren


----------



## Tabatha

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Wish I could afford a nice tank like that! (or had space for it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. I have to thank my husband, TheDogFather! He did a lot of overtime.  I'm the maintenance person.


----------



## gunnerx

Hi Tabatha, very nice tank. I'm quite envious.  One question, are you still using the diffuser that came with the Red Sea kit? Or did you replace it with a glass diffuser?


----------



## Riceburner

Great tank, I didn't read this thread till now. I missed seeing the tank in person.


----------



## Tabatha

Maybe next time  How are the Endlers doing?


----------



## gucci17

wow! I really like your blue rams. Very very nice


----------



## Tabatha

gucci17 said:


> wow! I really like your blue rams. Very very nice


Thanks Gucci, we like them too, they're real characters.

Bolivian rams are a lot of fun too, not quite as colourful but a bit bigger and fascinating to watch. They don't seem as easy to find though.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/microgeophagus_altispinosa.php










Mine appear darker due to dark substrate. They show up much better on light substrate but _THEY _prefer dark. 

Pablo really has me hooked on Cichlids now. Previously I wondered what the fuss was all about, now I know!


----------



## gucci17

I know exactly what you mean. I fell victim to the cichlid bug as well. Slightly more so with the Africans. I remember when I was younger my father was quite a fan of rams and south americans. 

Any full tank shots?


----------



## Tabatha

No full shots at the moment, I'm currently battling a mysterious affliction with antibiotics turning the water a lovely green colour.  Two more doses and another water change to go. Then we'll add a little charcoal to the filter to remove the rest of the antibiotics, another big water change and hopefully we can get back to normal

A few of the plants are suffering and we have a lovely bout of red beard algae going on atm.

I hope to add a pair of rainbow cichlids after a quarantine period, to help the clean-up crew. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h_multispinosa.php.

Would love to see your cichlids! Do you have a journal?

Tabatha


----------



## XbrandonX

hey did you get rid of that green color yet? I'd love to see a FTS.. setting up my 90 soon and could use the inspiration  

I love this tank btw


----------



## Tabatha

XbrandonX said:


> hey did you get rid of that green color yet? I'd love to see a FTS.. setting up my 90 soon and could use the inspiration
> 
> I love this tank btw


Oh yeah, that was just the meds, it took 2 large water changes, some charcoal in the filter and it was gone. The plants are filling in very nicely, I just have to get TDF off GTA IV to take photos. 

Thank you for the complement, we love the tank too!


----------



## Tabatha

*Update June 2, 2008*

It's been awhile, thought some would like to see an update.


----------



## hojimoe

wow tabatha that looks great! can't remember is that pressurized co2?


----------



## Tabatha

Yup, Redsea paintball set-up w/ solinoid. I've ditched the DIY ferts and am sticking with SeaChem just to be safe.

Here's one of the chocolate angels, the only one with a bent dorsal and the only one who would stay still long enough!


----------



## gunnerx

Wow, that looks great! I like it as it doesn't look cluttered, the long lines at the back makes the tank look much taller. Great job. That angel is awesome.


----------



## Tabatha

Thanks Gunnerx, the tank is actually quite tall, 25", I have a little step ladder I use to work on it.


----------



## Katalyst

Tabatha said:


> It's been awhile, thought some would like to see an update.


Am still DROOLING over this tank..When I win the 649 Tabatha 200 Osaka's for you me and Jess and I'll hire you to aquascape em!


----------



## gunnerx

Tabatha said:


> Thanks Gunnerx, the tank is actually quite tall, 25", I have a little step ladder I use to work on it.


Haha yeah, it makes it look even taller than that. The person I picked up my cyps from had a 30" tall 90g tank! That was quite interesting watching him catch them.


----------



## Fishfinder

That looks really good Tab! Im sooo envious of your foreground. 
I also find it totally cool that you have a time machine to take pics of your tank a month in advance! So, if these are the july pics, can we see some June ones?


----------



## Tabatha

Katalyst said:


> Am still DROOLING over this tank..When I win the 649 Tabatha 200 Osaka's for you me and Jess and I'll hire you to aquascape em!


LOL! You'd have to invest in solar panels too, the hydro bills would be enormous!


----------



## Tabatha

Fishfinder said:


> That looks really good Tab! Im sooo envious of your foreground.
> I also find it totally cool that you have a time machine to take pics of your tank a month in advance! So, if these are the july pics, can we see some June ones?


Perhaps it was the weather today, that made me think it was July!


----------



## Tabatha

gunnerx said:


> Haha yeah, it makes it look even taller than that. The person I picked up my cyps from had a 30" tall 90g tank! That was quite interesting watching him catch them.


Two nets are better than one.  That damn support bar really gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Tabatha

*More Photos from the Osaka*

A few months ago, TDF bought himself a new camera with his tax return. Tonight was the first time I tried to take photos. I miss the Sony!!!

All the plants mentioned were purchased growing emersed from Vandermeer's Nursery in Whitby.

Creeping Jenny








This was was labeled Sword "Marble Queen"








One of my favorites, Echinodorus 'Rubin'. When I purchased it, it was green, since in the tank it's developed a lot of red on the leaves, I love it!








One of our Bolivians.


----------



## Tabatha

*I Thought This was an Interesting Shot*


----------



## hojimoe

hey tabatha, what plant is that in the bottom right of that picture, looks like little fungi polyps sort of...would love to locate some! or trade you for some!


----------



## XbrandonX

Ya the tank is looking pretty damn sweet... I just got my regulator yesterday from Rex and I'm gonna start the 90G build/transfer any day now 

Do you use that little powerhead to disperse the CO2 at all, or is it strictly for flow?


----------



## Tabatha

hojimoe said:


> hey tabatha, what plant is that in the bottom right of that picture, looks like little fungi polyps sort of...would love to locate some! or trade you for some!


I can't remember the name, I think I still have the pot in my gardening shed, that's another one I got from Vandermeer's. I do have some extra floating in another tank, what do you have for trade?


----------



## Tabatha

XbrandonX said:


> Ya the tank is looking pretty damn sweet... I just got my regulator yesterday from Rex and I'm gonna start the 90G build/transfer any day now
> 
> Do you use that little powerhead to disperse the CO2 at all, or is it strictly for flow?


Thanks xbrandonx! Yeah, the powerhead is for more flow.


----------



## Ciddian

yaaayyy... i so want some of that marbled queen sword but i just dont have the room! i'll need an upgrade right tabatha? 

Tank looks awesome...


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> yaaayyy... i so want some of that marbled queen sword but i just dont have the room! i'll need an upgrade right tabatha?
> 
> Tank looks awesome...


The marble queen is actually in the process of reproducing itself. Shortly after I put it in the tank, it sent out a shoot with a little plantlet.  Once you have the room, the plantlet is yours!


----------



## hojimoe

Tabatha said:


> I can't remember the name, I think I still have the pot in my gardening shed, that's another one I got from Vandermeer's. I do have some extra floating in another tank, what do you have for trade?


lots lol... can you find the name??? lol and it's in your gardening shed? is it non aquatic?


----------



## Tabatha

hojimoe said:


> lots lol... can you find the name??? lol and it's in your gardening shed? is it non aquatic?



The pot it came in, is in my gardening shed.  I'll see if I can remember to check tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## hojimoe

i could give you some xmas moss or something else like bacapa monerri or hygro poly sunset.... those are my most abundant plants


----------



## Tabatha

hojimoe said:


> i could give you some xmas moss or something else like bacapa monerri or hygro poly sunset.... those are my most abundant plants


I'd love hygro poly sunset!


----------



## Tabatha

I'm sitting in the garden, just got back from Vandermeer's, the name of the plant is Hydrocotyle Vulgaris or Giant Pennywort. 

I was so happy to see they'd cleaned up their tanks!!! there's still lots of algae but at least you can see through the glass now. They had peppered corys for $1.99, not very many, I only saw 2.

I think shrimp would be very happy in those tanks!!!


----------



## Katalyst

Tabatha said:


> I'm sitting in the garden, just got back from Vandermeer's, the name of the plant is Hydrocotyle Vulgaris or Giant Pennywort.
> 
> I was so happy to see they'd cleaned up their tanks!!! there's still lots of algae but at least you can see through the glass now. They had peppered corys for $1.99, not very many, I only saw 2.
> 
> I think shrimp would be very happy in those tanks!!!


If the fish in there wouldn't eat them I'd sneak some in there!


----------



## Tabatha

*Our First Apple Snail Clutch!*

Last night I moved the apple snails from the 25g to the Osaka as we're tearing down the 25g to make room for a SW tank.

This morning when I turned on the lights, I found this present at the top of the tank!


----------



## XbrandonX

Tabatha said:


> Last night I moved the apple snails from the 25g to the Osaka as we're tearing down the 25g to make room for a SW tank.
> 
> This morning when I turned on the lights, I found this present at the top of the tank!


DIBS!

(congrats  )


----------



## Tabatha

Hopefully I'll get many different colours, especially if it was the burgundy who laid them!

http://www.angelfire.com/va/myevolution/snails/applet/color_cross.htm


----------



## Tabatha

The first clutch was laid by the purple, I found another clutch this morning by the burgundy! So the blue (from Ciddian) is male


----------



## Ciddian

Yay congrats!!!


----------

